# 2013 Nissan Altima 2.5 s - P0014 code



## 2013Altima (Oct 11, 2017)

2013 Nissan Altima 2.5 s (4 cylinder). The car has 105k miles. The car started to run like crap when you turn it on. Sometimes it turns on and then turns right back off. Other times it runs but stutters, bucks, and the rpm’s flutter. If the rpm’s are between 800 and 1,600 rpm’s the rpm’s will just keep bouncing around and flutter. If you put the car in drive or reverse it will buck and want to launch forward sometimes. If you start to drive it above 5mph or above 1,600 rpm’s it’s as smooth as can be. You can floor it all the way out and the car has no issues until you come to a 5mph or so or a dead stop and then it acts up again. It displays a P0014 code. I looked it up today and thought it might be the camshaft sensor. There’s two but I only bought one but swapped it around with the two that were there. It still has the same problem. I’m thinking I should replace the crankshaft sensor as well but at this point I found 2 guys online who said it could be the timing chain jumped. Which doesn’t make sense to me because it runs so good above 5mph or above 1,600 rpm’s. Any ideas?


----------



## 2013Altima (Oct 11, 2017)

In case someone comes across this thread in the future and wants to know how the car was fixed, the variable timing solenoid was replaced. This completely fixed the issue and the cars back to normal.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you for posting the fix! I have a 2014 and probably have the same parts as your car. Mine is fine right now, but I like to read how people fixed their problems. I'm curious though, where is that solenoid located?


----------

